
Vitamin found to delay aging process in organs - neverminder
http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/vitamin-found-to-delay-aging-process-in-organs-1.2885322
======
therobot24
this seems like an advertisement

~~~
Grishnakh
Well they did say the vitamin is present in milk; I doubt the dairy industry
paid for this.

